# Show potinual



## my dog carmail (Aug 20, 2007)

Does my german shepherd dog have any show potinual? i'm pritty sure that she does but i wanted do know from people that have ben round german shepherd dogs for awill


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

No, I don't think that your dog would do very well in the show ring. But the best way to find out is to show her.


----------



## Romance (Apr 16, 2007)

in my opinion..no. she looks bum high with a thin coat


----------



## VKristallaugen4 (Oct 5, 2005)

I have to agree with the No. She has no angulation. Looks like a very nice pet though.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: Show potential?*

You may want to look at the dogs that are winning in the show rings so you can get a better visual to compare your dog to them. If you can find a trial in your area, be fun to go watch and talk to the owners/handlers as well. 

2005 Grand Victor Ch. Wayside's Honky Tonk Man ROM  









2005 Grand Victrix Ch. Falcon's Welove Liberty 









GSDCA Reviewed (click here) has tons of info with photos to compare over the years.

Keep in mind, there's more than looks to our GSD's and many of us avoid the conformation ring entirely to use our dogs BRAINS and athletic abilities! So obedience, rally, agility, herding, tracking....so many other things we can do with our dogs.


----------



## Scarlett (Oct 13, 2001)

*Re: Show potential?*

I would agree with the no's. She is a lovely dog, and any lack of show potential has no bearing on her value to you as a beloved pet or member of your family. If you do want to participate in activities with her and show in obedience or agility, get busy!


----------



## my dog carmail (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: Show potential?*



> Originally Posted By: MaggieRoseLeeYou may want to look at the dogs that are winning in the show rings so you can get a better visual to compare your dog to them. If you can find a trial in your area, be fun to go watch and talk to the owners/handlers as well.
> 
> 2005 Grand Victor Ch. Wayside's Honky Tonk Man ROM
> 
> ...



Maggie thanks i may try tracking cause my dog has a lot of brains and good on the athletic abilities she can turn on a dime she has a good trot she also has a realy fast run i think tracking would be good because she allways has her nose on the gound anyways she is over 24 inchs and she is under 25 inchs that would also hurt her wining in show she also 85 pounds and has a medium to high pray drive well thank you all


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: Show potential?*

No problem shepherd11112, though from your description of your dog I'm thinking AGILITY!!!!!

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=243468&page=1#Post243468


----------



## my dog carmail (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: Show potential?*



> Originally Posted By: MaggieRoseLeeNo problem shepherd11112, though from your description of your dog I'm thinking AGILITY!!!!!
> 
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=243468&page=1#Post243468


Hay maggie agility sonds like fun can you give me tips on how to get started? and is there a limit on how old is to old to start agility.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: Show potential?*

shepherd11112, most important thing is to ask around and find a great training place for agility in your area. That way the equipment is there and you'll be learning the right way. The site I showed with all the playground equipment and all is a wonderful way to socialize and supplement............but you do need the 'real' stuff!

And as long as your dog is over 6 months and you have a good trainer who knows to wait until the dogs growth plates are closed before jumping full height, you can start up. There's alot to agility that you can start early with.

If you live in the northern NJ area (you may want to add your GENERAL location to your profile so it shows up by your avatar) I can send you to a bunch of different training options ( http://www.thek9campus.com/ ).

What's also neat is starting up with some general obedience first. You will need a 'sit', a 'down', a 'wait/stay' and a good offleash 'come'. And all that in a room full of dogs/people and distractions! 

Here's a good site with general info:

http://www.answers.com/topic/dog-agility

and you may be able to find a place to train by using this site:

http://www.cleanrun.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=clubs.search


----------



## my dog carmail (Aug 20, 2007)

Hay maggie i look't for a trainer in my area and the closest one is 4 hours away.


----------



## SeriousConfusion (Aug 2, 2006)

Petsmart has agility classes in my area.

Petsmart can be a great way to test out new, fun classes.


----------



## balakai (Feb 9, 2005)

Where are you located? We may be able to suggest places a little closer if we know where you are.

~Kristin


----------



## my dog carmail (Aug 20, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: balakaiWhere are you located? We may be able to suggest places a little closer if we know where you are.
> 
> ~Kristin


We are located in rockport texas.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

shepherd11112, you may want to add the Rockport, TX to your profile so it shows up with your Avatar and screenname on every post. May help with future suggestions and postings and you won't have to keep mentioning it! (just go up to My Stuff, and My Profile to add).


----------



## WinitheGSD (Sep 21, 2008)

nope. Her con. is off i dont think she belongs in the show ring.


----------

